# radio for rabbits?



## Bill Jesse (Dec 19, 2012)

In the rainy weather my bunnies stay in the bunny barn in their hutches. I am not used to leaving them alone and wonder if a small radio playing soft music would help or hurt. My other bunny lived indoors so we were always together and because I am not always with these I feel guilty. Was hoping music might stimulate them.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 19, 2012)

I petsit in my spare time. I have people that when they are gone keep a radio or the tv going for their animals. I really think that it helps the animals. They are callmer with noise going. If animals are used to comotion and people around a radeo is a a great thing to help them keep calm and semi normal. I say that you SHOULD leave a radio going. They are amazing with animals.


----------



## Julie Bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree if they are use to family noise then a radio helps. Maybe on a timer.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't say for sure that I've seen proof that it's helpful, but I do leave the TV on a fair amount for my bunnies and they definitely don't mind it.


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 22, 2012)

I leave a radio on for my bunnies during the day (it's actually on from morning until about nine at night) I have been leaving it on talk radio lately but sometimes change the channel to music.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've actually been wondering about this, so I'm glad you made this post! I've started leaving my tv on more often, but I haven't been doing it everyday. Mainly because I bought my tv for 5 bucks at goodwill, so I just feel like it uses a lot of electricity. haha. May be a silly reason, but working at a utility company makes me more conscious. 

I've been leaving it on Nickelodeon for them(when I get home Friends is on. lol). I also live in an apartment complex, so who knows what scary sounds can happen while I'm gone. I always fall asleep to the Golden Girls every night, so I know they can hear my tv at night. I guess I don't really know if it helps or if they enjoy it, but they haven't complained.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 23, 2012)

There was actually a study done using dairy cattle. Some had nothing, some had rock music, and some had country music. The best producing cows were the ones that listened to country music. It's relaxing to the animals, and covers up outside noise. I have a radio on in the barn all the time, just to help cover up the stupid highway traffic noise for them (since they're only about 300' from the highway).


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 23, 2012)

lol, Friends is on Nickelodeon now? that's weird. I would never let my girls watch Nickelodeon, I'd be too afraid that spongebob would come on. I hate that show SO much, and I hypothesize that it makes kids stupid. it doesn't SNOW underwater, geniuses. you can't blow soap bubbles underwater.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 24, 2012)

Imbrium said:


> lol, Friends is on Nickelodeon now? that's weird. I would never let my girls watch Nickelodeon, I'd be too afraid that spongebob would come on. I hate that show SO much, and I hypothesize that it makes kids stupid. it doesn't SNOW underwater, geniuses. you can't blow soap bubbles underwater.



haha. It's on Nick at Nite! I work 2nd shift, so it's always on when I get home.  Dora has been on when I leave lately. lol. I'm going to have bilingual bunnies.
My sister in law also hates spongebob. lol.
Today I left it on ABCfamily, so they could get into the Christmas spirit. I was jealous of them while I had to go to work.


----------



## majorv (Dec 25, 2012)

wendymac said:


> _There was actually a study done using dairy cattle. Some had nothing, some had rock music, and some had country music. The best producing cows were the ones that listened to country music. It's relaxing to the animals, and covers up outside noise. I have a radio on in the barn all the time, just to help cover up the stupid highway traffic noise for them (since they're only about 300' from the highway).[/_QUOTE]
> 
> That's interesting to know. When my daughter was in FFA the kids always kept a radio going in the barn where their animals were. Of course, it was country music!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 26, 2012)

I leave the tv on for my bunnies, and dogs. I put Animal Planet on lol.

If I dont leave the tv on i usually have my radio going. Spanish music though, i have hispanic bunnies LOLOL


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 26, 2012)

My boys are at home alone at night and I´m trying to keep them to the same routine they have with me so that means TV and lights on timers so that they turn off, more or less, at the time I go to bed. Don´t know if it helps but I´m sure that the surrounding noise when it´s really quiet and there´s no one in the house must disturb or sometimes frighten them. The weirdest thing it that I always check what´s on before I go to put it on the channel which I would be watching. People must think I´m nuts but I used to do this with the dog as well.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry just to qualify what I said above as theý aren´t home alone always at night just that I´m doggysitting for my friend and decided not to uproot my boys as I wasn´t sure how they´d react and didn´t want to put out their routine so Í look after the dog at night and am with them during the day, hence the TV and the lights.


----------

